

Ask HN: Why are all main helpdesk services $30+/agent/month? - mtkd

They are low transaction volume, they don't store a lot of data, they have no special logic - what am I missing?
======
chipx86
I imagine that's just the market. Nearly everyone charges around $30, and it's
not completely unreasonable. I've seen some variation in those costs, though,
and there's a lot of variation in costs of add-on features.

We ended up going with desk.com. What we found nice there is that you get one
free agent every month, plus a concept of a "flex agent." Flex agents cost
$1/hour, and desk.com gives you quite a lot of free flex time when signing up
and doing a few tasks (plus the occasional grant of flex time as you use the
product). There's only two of us, and we haven't had to pay a dime yet, going
on I think 6 months.

On the other hand, they charge $50/month for a full-time agent (unlimited
usage, basically), so it really depends on how many people are going to use
the site and how often.

